# Figs for constipation



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I tried figs with grape juice yesterday. Then Iate a very large salad and drank Peach SnappleIced Tea. I also ate two helpings of corn. It'sa good thing I had the ginger because I went towork with gas. The ginger stopped any violentreaction and it was just mild gas but still nobowel movement. I can't do exlax because I haveto go to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm a D-type... but I had a rather, uh, moving experience







with eating a lot of figs several years ago. They do have quite a bit of fiber, and a friend and I ate a lot of figs and Fig Newtons from a care package in two days, and we both found ourselves making many more trips to the bathroom for #2. Plenty of fiber in those...I also really enjoy eating chopped dates. Dried fruit is like candy for me, but it does have a lot of fiber in it, so as a D-type I have to really watch how much I eat. Some fiber helps bulk me up, but the big dose in dried fruit just means more BMs for me if I eat much. Fresh fruit also... I love plums...but as a kid ate 2-3 in a day and got D.Drinking stuff like the Snapple from the bottle can make me swallow more air and give me gas...Maybe it'll just take a little longer for those figs to do their thing? Keep eating well in the meantime.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

It's been three days now on figs and milk, noresults. I tried MOM last night. No results.Tonight I'll have to do the exlax, three squares.I don't know what else to do.


----------

